# [gelöst] Unterschiede gentoo-sources Versionen

## michael_w

Hallo,

vermutlich eine leichte Übung, aber ich finde es nicht. Wie bekomme ich auf die schnelle heraus, was der Unterschied (kernel options) zwischen 4.14.65 und 4.14.83 ist?

----------

## forrestfunk81

Hallo

Bei make oldconfig wird man für jede neue Kernel Config Option gefragt, was man damit machen möchte.

```
cp $old_src_dir/.config $new_src_dir

cd $new_src_dir

make oldconfig

```

Allerdings ändert sich die Konfiguration bei einem minor upgrade (z.B. 4.14.*) sehr sehr selten.

----------

## Marlo

https://cdn.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v4.x/

Einfach runterscrollen bis zu deinem Kernel.

----------

## michael_w

Hallo,

 *forrestfunk81 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Bei make oldconfig wird man für jede neue Kernel Config Option gefragt, was man damit machen möchte.
> 
> ```
> ...

 

das kenne ich, danke. Ich will aber eben *bevor* ich einen neuen kernel baue bzw. konfiguriere schauen, was ist geändert worden und "lohnt" es sich für mich, den neu zu bauen. Da muss es doch ein changelog geben, nur wo ist es?

----------

## michael_w

 *Marlo wrote:*   

> https://cdn.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v4.x/
> 
> Einfach runterscrollen bis zu deinem Kernel.

 

und dann? download und diff? das könnte ich ja auch lokal machen (aus dem portage tree). was ich suche ist ein changelog (deshalb auch "auf die schnelle").

----------

## Marlo

 *michael_w wrote:*   

> 
> 
> und dann? ...... was ich suche ist ein changelog ...

 

Augen auf!   :Rolling Eyes: 

```

../

incr/                                              27-Nov-2018 15:20       -

stable-review/                                     30-Nov-2018 15:27       -

ChangeLog-4.0.1                                    29-Apr-2015 08:31    8067

....

ChangeLog-4.14.65                                  18-Aug-2018 08:55    2525

......

ChangeLog-4.14.83                                  23-Nov-2018 07:27     23K

ChangeLog-4.14.84                                  27-Nov-2018 15:18     72K

....

u.s.w
```

----------

## mike155

https://cdn.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v4.x/ ist schon mal eine gute Quelle!

Wer mehr will: das Changelog gibt es in verschiedenen Varianten:

Die Langfassung: https://cdn.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v4.x/ChangeLog-4.14.84

Eine Kurzfassung: https://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/stable/linux.git/log/?h=linux-4.14.y

Eine mittellange Fassung: entweder auf LKML oder als Artikel bei LWN: https://lwn.net/Articles/773114/

Es sollte also für jeden etwas dabei sein  :Smile: 

----------

## Marlo

Ach, ist mir noch eingefallen.

Auf Heise gibt es seit langem eine Serie zum Kernel.

----------

## michael_w

 *Marlo wrote:*   

> Ach, ist mir noch eingefallen.
> 
> Auf Heise gibt es seit langem eine Serie zum Kernel.

 

Danke, auch diese Beiträge kenne ich schon länger und bin  Thorsten Leemhuis dankbar dafür. Man kann das nicht hoch genug anrechnen, was er da an Zeit reinsteckt. Sehr informativ das Ganze.

----------

## Marlo

 *michael_w wrote:*   

> ...dankbar dafür. Man kann das nicht hoch genug anrechnen,...

 

Der macht das nicht in seiner Freizeit und seine Artikel stehen auch nicht unter einer Open-Source-Lizenz.

Er verdient damit sein Geld. Ansonsten droht Hartz IV.

----------

## mike155

 *Quote:*   

> Er verdient damit sein Geld. 
> 
> 

 

Ich bin Thorsten Leemhuis auch sehr dankbar für seine hervorragende Arbeit. Mag sein, dass er für's Schreiben bezahlt wird. Aber ich vermute, dass er deutlich mehr verdienen könnte, wenn er bei einem Software-Hersteller oder IT-Konzern arbeiten würde. Und deshalb glaube ich, dass er eine Menge Herzblut und Idealisimus mitbringt und in seine Arbeit investiert. Das kann man gar nicht hoch genug einschätzen! Und für Linux ist es ein Segen, dass es jemanden wie TL gibt, der gute und kompetente Artikel schreibt.

----------

